# Welche Logisch-Merker benutzt ihr?



## wincc (24 Januar 2009)

Welche Logisch-Merker benutzt ihr?


----------



## OHGN (24 Januar 2009)

Logisch 0/1 -> M50.0 / M50.1

Wobei es aber immer seltener wird dass ich Diese benutze.
Mittlerweile bestimme ich  das erforderliche VKE mit "SET" bzw. "CLR" und bei Bausteinaufrufen mit Parameterübergabe  durch "TRUE"  bzw. "False" (da ich Bausteinaufrufe grundsätzlich in AWL realisiere).


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2009)

*Bescheuerte Umfrage*

Hallo,



			
				WinCC schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Logisch-Merker benutzt ihr?



Ich benutze Merker 11.11 für Log "1"  ----> Karneval ein

und den Merker 25.2 für Log "0"         ----> Aschermittwoch (Karneval aus)

Dumm ist nur, das ich jedes Jahr einen anderen Log 0 Merker habe  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MSB (24 Januar 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Logisch 0/1 -> M50.0 / M50.1
> 
> Wobei es aber immer seltener wird dass ich Diese benutze.
> Mittlerweile bestimme ich  das erforderliche VKE mit "SET" bzw. "CLR" und bei Bausteinaufrufen mit Parameterübergabe  durch "TRUE"  bzw. "False" (da ich Bausteinaufrufe grundsätzlich in AWL realisiere).



Logisch 0/1 -> M3.0 / M3.1 bzw. je nach Kundenvorgabe

Ansonsten *ACK*

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MW (24 Januar 2009)

Die Umfragen vermehren sich in letzter Zeit ja auch immer stärker. 

Generel immer M0.0(False) und M0.1(True), dass MB 1 ist dann meistens das CPU Taktmerkerbyte.


----------



## online (24 Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist es bei S7 mittlerweile M1.0 und M1.1 / Das MB0 ist Taktmerkerbyte. Bei S5 ist es M0.0 und M0.1. Dieses sind aber noch Vorgaben von unserem ehemaligem Ing. Halte mich aber daran.
Gruß online


----------



## thomass5 (24 Januar 2009)

3.0/3.1
Thomas


----------



## Sven_HH (24 Januar 2009)

0 = M0.0
1 = M0.1

Takt je nach CPU, immer das letzte Byte

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## kermit (24 Januar 2009)

zu S5-Zeiten M0.0 / M0.1, gesehen hab ich auch schon M0.0 / M1.0 und hier im Forum war auch schon zu lesen, dass Programmierer, IBNler und Instler jeweils ihre eigenen VKE0/1 haben. Aber bei S7 hat sich bei mir das genauso rauskristalisiert wie bei OHGN. Nach anfänglich stoischem Weiterdeklarieren der VKE0 und VKE1 stellte sich bald heraus, dass die bei S7 bei AWL-Programmierung keine Existenzberechtigung mehr haben ...


----------



## eYe (24 Januar 2009)

online schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es bei S7 mittlerweile M1.0 und M1.1 / Das MB0 ist Taktmerkerbyte. Bei S5 ist es M0.0 und M0.1. Dieses sind aber noch Vorgaben von unserem ehemaligem Ing. Halte mich aber daran.
> Gruß online



Mache ich genauso...

(M1.0 = False; M1.1 = True)


----------



## bike (24 Januar 2009)

Also bei mir ist 
VKE0= M2.0  und VKE1=M2.1
MB 0 sind Taktmerker und MB1 sind die Taktflanken.
Es wird immer wieder argumentiert, dass wenn symbolisch programmiert wird es egal ist.
Stimmt, aber es ist einfacher M0.0 bzw M0.1 zu schreiben als VKE0.


bike


----------



## kermit (24 Januar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Es wird immer wieder argumentiert, dass wenn symbolisch programmiert wird es egal ist.
> Stimmt, aber es ist einfacher M0.0 bzw M0.1 zu schreiben als VKE0.
> ...


ja, den kann ich mal wieder nicht unkommentiert lassen
aber ich beschränke mich darauf, darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich true und false, set und clr mit durchschnittlich 3,75 Tastenschlägen hinbekomme.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich mich wegen dem Blinkmerkerbyte wieder zu Wort melden: ich habe statt dessen die Systemzeit in Verwendung. Das gibt dann zwar so scheppse Blinker, die dann z.B. alle 512ms für 256ms an sind, aber die reichen mir dann auch vollauf. Gut, gelegentlich muss ich mir dann einen Sekundentakt noch extra generieren - aber oft kann auch statt dessen mit dem 1024ms-Takt entsprechendes erreicht werden. Ach so, wo mein "Blinkmerkerbyte" liegt? na, ja, natürlich über Symbol erreichbar - ich muss mal ehrlich sagen: ich kenne jetzt nicht mal die Absolutadresse auswendig. Ich weiss noch: ich hatte mal MB0:=VKE und Schmiermerker, MB1:=Zykluszeit, MW2:=Blinker; aber: ich hab mal irgendwann das MB0 gekillt. Und seitdem interessieren mich Absolutadressen nur noch in so fern, dass ich keine Überlappung von M, MB, MW oder MD hab - es sei denn, dies ist aus ökonomischen Gründen irgendwie nützlich.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand erklären, wofür man solche merker braucht?

einen definierten konstruktionsmerker ist wichtig, aber so etwas? Wobei der Konstruktionsmerker beim Verlassen der Baustelle nur noch in der Symbolik vorkommen darf.

U VK1 = M1.0
u E0.0
= A0.0

Wenn ich soetwas als Kunde sehen würde, ginge der Programmierer nicht von der Baustelle, nicht einmal zum schiffen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 Januar 2009)

Moin,

wir nehmen m 0.0/0.1. 



> Wenn ich soetwas als Kunde sehen würde, ginge der Programmierer nicht von der Baustelle, nicht einmal zum schiffen.


 
Die Frage ist nur, welcher Kunde würde sich das Programm so genau ansehen???

Robert


----------



## bike (25 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> ja, den kann ich mal wieder nicht unkommentiert lassen
> aber ich beschränke mich darauf, darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich true und false, set und clr mit durchschnittlich 3,75 Tastenschlägen hinbekomme.


Es schaut aber nicht gut aus, wenn ein Bausteinaufruf nur in AWL darstellbar ist, nur weil es kein VKE0 bzw VKE1 als Variable gibt. Klar kann man alles in AWL programmieren, doch wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt gibt es Liefervorschriften und als FUP oder KOP können die meisten Instandhalter Probleme besser erkennen. 



kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, welcher Kunde würde sich das Programm so genau ansehen???
> 
> Robert



Also wenn dir das noch nie passiert ist, dann hattest/hast du Glück.

Es gab/gibt immer noch Kunden die nach der Programmiervorschrift von Transline2000 ihre ANlagen erstellt haben wollen und da sind die absoluten Adressen von Takt, logischen und IB Merkern genau definiert.
Wenn du das Programm abgibst wird zuerst nachgeschaut wo und warum welche Merker verwendet werden.

bike


----------



## Maxl (25 Januar 2009)

M5.0/M5.1 für Nullmerker/Einsmerker
M4.0/M4.1 für Inbetriebnahme-Nullmerker/Einsmerker (die müssen dann am Ende alla verschwunden sein)
MB6 als Taktmerkbyte, MB7 als Flankenmerkerbyte MB8 als Hilfsmerkerbyte zum Genereren der Flanken


----------



## Ralle (25 Januar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Es schaut aber nicht gut aus, wenn ein Bausteinaufruf nur in AWL darstellbar ist, nur weil es kein VKE0 bzw VKE1 als Variable gibt.
> bike



Nun ja, das ist Ansichtssache. Ich füge Bausteine nur in AWL ein und hänge an einen Baustein grundsätzlich keine logischen Verknüpfungen. Das ist auch sehr übersichtlich online anzusehen. Die Logik-Sachen mache ich alle in den Netzwerken davor, natürlich, wenn möglich in KOP/FUP lesbar. Dadurch erspare ich mir diese unsägliche Lokalbitgeschubse, das Siemens bei den KOP/FUP-Aufrufen von Bausteinen veranstaltet. Damit kann man in AWL wirklich nicht viel anfangen. Und im übrigen mit FUP-Netzwerken, die über 8 Bildschirme reichen schon gar nichts.

PS: Ich glaube ich hab irgendwo bei 2016.0 einen Nullmerker und bei 2016.1 einen 1-Merker, aber die werden extrem selten benötigt.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Dadurch erspare ich mir diese unsägliche Lokalbitgeschubse, das Siemens bei den KOP/FUP-Aufrufen von Bausteinen veranstaltet. Damit kann man in AWL wirklich nicht viel anfangen. Und im übrigen mit FUP-Netzwerken, die über 8 Bildschirme reichen schon gar nichts.
> ...


100% OT, aber 100% ACK !!!


----------



## DEGO (26 Januar 2009)

M 199.0 = Logisch 0
M 199.1 = Logisch 1

Und bei der Inbetriebnahme seit 3 Jahren noch 
M 198.0 = Logisch 0
M 198.1 = Logisch 1
Die finde ich dann zum Schluss einfacher.

M 199.x beruhen noch aus alten S5 zeiten bei uns, ab M200.x waren bei uns dann die Schmiermerker.


----------



## arcis (27 Januar 2009)

*+*

SM400 = true
SM401 = false


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2009)

Warum gibt es denn keine Mehrfachauswahl? Soll wohl nach Simatic gefragt werden 
Wenn ich mal S7 programmieren darf/muss, dann nehme ich auch M0.0 und M0.1. Ansonsten lege ich mir die Konstanten/Variablen/Tags TRUE und FALSE an.


----------



## pjoddi (27 Januar 2009)

M0.0 und 0.1, und MB1 ist immer das Taktmerkerbyte der CPU.
Scheint ja auch ziemlich im Trend zu liegen...


----------

